# banned from FA



## the_Roop (Aug 18, 2009)

is there a place that shows why certain people get banned? a see a lot of people talking about beastiality and pedophilia on some banned pages, is there proof or anything, or is this all just hearsay and rumors?


----------



## Aurali (Aug 18, 2009)

There was. Stuff. Though I'm not really sure if I'm allowed to talk about said... stuff.


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 18, 2009)

It's better to just ignore the rumors and carry on. Drama and such.


----------



## the_Roop (Aug 18, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> It's better to just ignore the rumors and carry on. Drama and such.


 it still bothers me people can get labeled like that without people even having proof


----------



## Aurali (Aug 18, 2009)

the_Roop said:


> it still bothers me people can get labeled like that without people even having proof



Who said there wasn't?


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 18, 2009)

Rumors always have a basis in truth; otherwise, why would people be talking about it?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 18, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Rumors always have a basis in truth; otherwise, why would people be talking about it?



rumors are based in truth, but are usually very far removed from the whole truth and are certainly not nothing but the truth.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 18, 2009)

Not nothing is a double negative, Wolf Bone.


----------



## the_Roop (Aug 18, 2009)

a rumor based in anything is still a rumor


----------



## the_Roop (Aug 18, 2009)

Eli said:


> Who said there wasn't?


 
then the question im asking is where is it?


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 18, 2009)

the_Roop said:


> is there a place that shows why certain people get banned? a see a lot of people talking about beastiality and pedophilia on some banned pages, is there proof or anything, or is this all just hearsay and rumors?


The most recent cases can be found on ED if I am correct, Dracoguard being the most famous right now. So yes, we do have proof for some and a source to re-verify.

As far as other reasons, found confessions(comments, journals, screens) can be leading causes. Even hinting at the matter can label you as a potential pedo/animal-fucker.
An example of that would be the OP making this thread, Roop.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm sure if you were banned and needed proof of it, an admin will give it to you. Though some things are best left in private...

We really don't need people badgering each other about events that are none of their business.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 19, 2009)

Users are given a reason why he/she is banned. It's generally considered a private matter.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 19, 2009)

What Arshes said.  FA site admins are certainly aware of the banning, but they are under no obligation to share the details when asked.


----------



## the_Roop (Aug 20, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> What Arshes said. FA site admins are certainly aware of the banning, but they are under no obligation to share the details when asked.


 

i know! i know! thats not what im talking about though! if its private, then why do so many people fill the shoutboxes of banned people with hate speech? how do THEY know why the person was banned, or are they just blindly acusing people, witch hunt style?


----------



## the_Roop (Aug 20, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> An example of that would be the OP making this thread, Roop.


 

you see! thats the kind of witch hunting attitude im talking about!


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 20, 2009)

Stupid people exist. It's best not to question the wisdom of the ancients.


----------



## Corto (Aug 20, 2009)

This is the internet, witch hunts are like our signature.

But they make some sense: If some guy is on a months-long flamewar because evidence was found that they were, say, doglovers, and then they get banned, people are gonna assume they were banned because they were, in fact, doglovers. 

Doglovers here is an euphenism for sweet, sweet dog action.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 20, 2009)

amazingly enough it is possible that someone reported the situation that lead to the ban,,or at least saw it before,,said ban.. Then,, they talk,, then who they talked to ,, then talk,, it's an amazing thing.  Now the story may change,, but that's a risk.. Or,, he or she weighed as much as a duck.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the world of anonymity. Where people lose courtesy in exchange for blunt honesty (AKA their true opinions.) It's a side effect of net neutrality. but I'd prefer this over not...


Corto said:


> Doglovers here is an euphenism for sweet, sweet dog action.


And FA members sure love them hotdogs
http://www.3k.org/images/hotdog.jpg



aftershok said:


> amazingly enough it is possible that someone reported the situation that lead to the ban,,or at least saw it before,,said ban.. Then,, they talk,, then who they talked to ,, then talk,, it's an amazing thing.  Now the story may change,, but that's a risk.. Or,, he or she weighed as much as a duck.



Oh trust me, half the time the rumors you hear aren't true... I can't tell you how many things I got blamed for when I was K-lined from the forum.


----------



## Corto (Aug 20, 2009)

It's the phallic symbolism.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 20, 2009)

Corto said:


> It's the phallic symbolism.



Phallic symbolism is what makes the internet's tubes turn pretty colors.

It's also, in some oblique way, responsible for midgets.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 20, 2009)

Eli said:


> Welcome to the world of anonymity. Where people lose courtesy in exchange for blunt honesty (AKA their true opinions.) It's a side effect of net neutrality. but I'd prefer this over not...
> And FA members sure love them hotdogs
> http://www.3k.org/images/hotdog.jpg
> 
> ...


Oh, I believe you,,  just throwing out some thoughts,, and random monty python reference.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 25, 2009)

It's nobody's business.


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 25, 2009)

I personally would love to know why people are banned. 
1) I'm a nosy asshole
2) It sets a good example on what not to do. Yes, most things are self explanatory but I would assume I'd get a probation rather then a outright banning for a goatse.
3) I'm really nosy and its funny to laugh at stupid people posting things they shouldn't.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 25, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> I personally would love to know why people are banned.
> 1) I'm a nosy asshole
> 2) It sets a good example on what not to do. Yes, most things are self explanatory but I would assume I'd get a probation rather then a outright banning for a goatse.
> 3) I'm really nosy and its funny to laugh at stupid people posting things they shouldn't.


4) And it causes a ton of drama which isn't really worth giving the information.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 27, 2009)

Clayton said:


> It's nobody's business.



PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA SHIT GODDAMN


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 27, 2009)

Percentage banned for being throwaway trolling accounts: 98%
Percentage banned because someone didn't like them: 1.5%
Percentage banned for actual rule breaking: 0.4%
Percentage banned for being your mom: 0.1%


Your welcome


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Herp i got banned for BEING WAY 2 COOL 4 SCHOOL BRO!!


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 27, 2009)

aftershok said:


> amazingly enough it is possible that someone reported the situation that lead to the ban,,or at least saw it before,,said ban.. Then,, they talk,, then who they talked to ,, then talk,, it's an amazing thing.  Now the story may change,, but that's a risk.. Or,, he or she weighed as much as a duck.


There are two sides to every story and nobody ever wants to hear the admins side.  I've noticed over time that no matter how much justification we've had for a ban people will always side with the user (even when given proof).

Given that, it's easier to just keep it private. Admins are interested in enforcing the rules, not making people look bad. Now, there are some rare exceptions where a high profile ban may warrant discussing the situation to avoid further drama, but those have been rare.


----------



## Corto (Aug 27, 2009)

Man, remember that time we banned JFK? Oswald can't follow fuckin' instructions. No wonder he's not an admin anymore.


----------



## Aden (Aug 27, 2009)

So wait.

The reason we've banned zoophiles is to keep their talk of their illegal activities off FA. So the OP wants their talk of their illegal activities that we don't want floating around to be put up again?


----------



## Corto (Aug 27, 2009)

Apparently so. He wants to keep the evidence of why they were banned, which is a fair request, but that would make the whole ordeal of banning them in the first place completely pointless. What's the point of burning the witch at the stake if we allow witchcraft to remain?


----------



## Aurali (Aug 27, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> There are two sides to every story and nobody ever wants to hear the admins side.  I've noticed over time that no matter how much justification we've had for a ban people will always side with the user (even when given proof),



Oh god. I got a ton of that yesterday XD but yeah, it's best to keep things quiet to avoid the drama of having someone take the spectacle and try to make something of it... So many good posters just fall astray because they take a single infraction and decide that it makes them irreparable or something.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 27, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> There are two sides to every story and nobody ever wants to hear the admins side.



E.g: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=41776


----------



## the_Roop (Aug 28, 2009)

Corto said:


> Apparently so. He wants to keep the evidence of why they were banned


 *sigh* i didnt say that, i was just asking where other people were getting thier information, or if they were blindly accusing people that were banned


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 28, 2009)

Some people get their information somewhere else OTHER THAN Furaffinity..


----------



## Aurali (Aug 28, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Some people get their information somewhere else OTHER THAN Furaffinity..



Which, according to Dragoneer, isn't something that will get you banned >.> has to be on FA.


----------

